# Will better oil reduce noise?



## canada16 (May 26, 2020)

Hey 
I took my car into my local guy for a first major service on my 2014 2.0TDI Audi 150bhp. I have brought my cars to him for many years, but this is the first for this car. 
Anyway my engine sounds really loud, I know Diesel engines are loud, but all I know is they use 504/507 VW oil, but its not castrol or a higher grade type oil.

Do you think new Millers Nano Drive or Castrol will quiten down the engine, or is this just the way it is?

There is nothing wrong with the engine, its just louder than usual. 

The car is in perfect health, full scans and no errors ect, its just a overlly loud engine.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

theres no need to change oil,all the oils are the same


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

But yes, some oils do make the engine quieter, I don’t know why, given they are supposed to be the same viscosity and spec. 

It doesn’t seem to follow that expensive oil is better or louder/quieter either. Luck of the draw (or in your case, bad luck).


----------



## canada16 (May 26, 2020)

Yeah im sure its the old addage, its all the same stuff. 
Maybe I will try some millers additive in the oil tank to see if that smooths things over a little. 
Thanks anyway


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Thicker oil might well do, but I'm talking THICKER, not just one viscosity up from manufacturers spec.

Probably not a wise idea.


----------



## autonoob (Jun 1, 2020)

I am not sure if changing oil reduces the noise from your vehicle. There are some factors that you should look into.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Better quality diesel reduces the noise substantial.
Some of my cars are quieter with V power diesel, others don’t react as drastically on it, but worth a try.
Don’t mess with viscosity (unless it’s an old engine) it’s specced for a reason.
And diesel sound like tractors especially when cold.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

check your manual and see if there is a range of viscosities for the engine - maybe trying one at the top end will quieten it down, depending on what the actual noise is


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I would definitely try running the car on a few tanks of V power diesel and see if that made any difference.

The sources of noise in a diesel can be varied, not just typical diesel engine clunk but pulleys and exhaust (not normally very loud at all in modern diesels as a turbocharger is in the way dampening the noise) or even engine mounts of something rattling. Manufacturers try hard but a lot of them still sound like mini-tractors, particularly when cold.

As for oils they are certainly not all the same I am afraid. Worth trying a posher one but check it meets or exceeds the specification in the handbook.

I've seen two identical heavy-duty engines in pieces undergoing overhaul at the same time and with similar hours. One had been run exclusively on an engine oil specified by the manufacturer and the other run using a brand labelled as being 'universal' but meeting far fewer specifications. The liners from the latter no longer had any cross hatching visible on them whatsoever... The liners in the other were basically pristine. I could barely believe my eyes.


----------



## canada16 (May 26, 2020)

Thanks all for the advice.
I dont have a shell near me, but I do have a BP down the road so will try their ultimate and see if it helps.
Maybe its just the car, I had a golf 1.6 90bhp before and now a 150bhp 2.0 so maybe thats why its a bit louder.
Will try the fuel first, and if not will give my mechanic some premium oil on its next change to see if that help. Will report back as may help others if I am trying so many methods.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

One thing I’ve found over the years - certain cars prefer certain fuels (nothing to do with better / more expensive options). 

I had an A4 which liked Shell, Asda, Sainsbury’s, didn’t like Esso, Tesco fuel - slightly noisier, but also slightly less mpg / responsiveness (very slight)... 

The BMW I had much preferred Sainsbury’s fuel over Shell, but liked Esso... 

See what works best for you :thumb:


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

This is added by my workshop (once a year/regular service)
Big difference in sound allready after 200km

https://tunap.co.uk/Products/FUEL-S...croflex-984-INJECTOR-DIRECT-PROTECTION-DIESEL


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Agree with Ollie. Oils today certainly aren't all the same.

I used Euro Car Parts Triple QX at the right spec in a 1.8TDCi a couple of years ago. I thought something had gone seriously wrong with the engine. 

I really didn't like the sound it was making, so dropped that oil and replaced with Castrol Magnetic. The difference was quite frankly unbelievable.

Goes without saying, that is my go to oil now and one day may even try a higher priced one.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Try a bottle of this in your oil, I`ve put bottles in my Hilux and GTD, definitely smooths and quietens the motor,
Hard to believe for the amount used (25ml) and the price, this one is not `snake oil`

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aditivo-...729737?hash=item1a94ed4e49:g:3W4AAOSwXqpd1~H2


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

What you pay for in more expensive oil is the additives mainly. Those Audi engines are pretty agricultural at the best of times so use the best oil that meets the spec. 
Is it on the extended service interval as that equires a very specific oil?


----------



## canada16 (May 26, 2020)

AnthonyUK said:


> What you pay for in more expensive oil is the additives mainly. Those Audi engines are pretty agricultural at the best of times so use the best oil that meets the spec.
> Is it on the extended service interval as that equires a very specific oil?


No its a ex lease high mile car, got it super cheap, 117,000 for a 2014 
I service it every 6 months, but have only had it from november last year so have not had the chance to do a full years service on it.

I cannot locate any previous service, and Audi have no records of this car which is strange for a ex lease.


----------



## canada16 (May 26, 2020)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Try a bottle of this in your oil, I`ve put bottles in my Hilux and GTD, definitely smooths and quietens the motor,
> Hard to believe for the amount used (25ml) and the price, this one is not `snake oil`
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aditivo-...729737?hash=item1a94ed4e49:g:3W4AAOSwXqpd1~H2


I have never heard of that stuff, not sure I want to put something like that in my car, the Ebay seller only has 12 sales, also when you google it, it seems its not really sold apart from ebay and very obscure.

Thanks for the link though


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I personally believe that different oils can reduce noise. Purely and simply because I have seen/heard it myself. Our Volvo V40 has the old fashion Volvo 5 cylinder diesel. Very robust but not exactly frugal and refined. However soon after I got it I changed the oil. It was noticeably less noisy after.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

There is a lot of engineering in lubricants generally and a heck of a lot of different materials are added. I'm not be the sort of bloke who puts anything in the crankcase (or fuel tank) that claims to do X or Y.

There are oils formulated for higher mileage engines and I know that VAG cars of that vintage were a bit peculiar about what oil was used. Worth investigating a posher oil and putting that in the next time it is serviced.

Modern cars with DPF and EGR and godknowswhat probably should never be ran with extended oil change intervals. I know oil technology has come on leaps and bounds but I can't see it saves any money in the long run. I mean 12 months between someone who knows what he is doing looking under the bonnet is long enough in my book and you still have to send it for MOT anyway.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

canada16 said:


> I have never heard of that stuff, not sure I want to put something like that in my car, the Ebay seller only has 12 sales, also when you google it, it seems its not really sold apart from ebay and very obscure.
> 
> Thanks for the link though


Heres a link to a thread on a knowledgeable german oil forum

https://oil-club.de/index.php?thread/7090-neoprotec-gt-em-ashless-oil-additive/


----------



## canada16 (May 26, 2020)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Heres a link to a thread on a knowledgeable german oil forum
> 
> https://oil-club.de/index.php?thread/7090-neoprotec-gt-em-ashless-oil-additive/


I have read through that and some tests from youtube and people have recorded a 3db lower noise and they used meters, this is from a forum member so its not all just company sales techinques, seems to help thats for sure.

I may actually buy it, thanks.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

I use archoil 9100 additive, it does seem to keep the engine running quiet.


----------

